# Gourmet Golden Squash...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Nov 11, 2002)

GOURMET GOLDEN SQUASH

Yield: Makes about 3 cups (6 Servings)
Source: The New Family Cookbook for People with Diabetes

-  2 pounds winter squash, peeled and cubed,
   or two 10-ounce packages thawed frozen winter squash
-  1/2 cup finely chopped onion
-  1 tablespoon margarine
-  1/2 cup light sour cream
-  1 teaspoon salt
-  1/4 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
-  Pinch of ground nutmeg

Cook fresh squash in a pot of boiling water until tender.
Drain well and mash or put through a food mill. If you
use thawed frozen mashed squash, cook according to the
package instructions.

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.  Prepare a 1-quart
casserole with non-stick pan spray.

In a small skillet, saute the onion in margarine until
tender, about 5 minutes. Add the squash, sour cream,
salt, and pepper; mix well. Turn into the prepared
casserole and sprinkle with nutmeg.

Bake, uncovered, 35 to 45 minutes. Serve hot.

Nutritional Information Per Serving: (About 1/2 cup):  Calories: 76, Fat: 4 g, Cholesterol: 7 mg, Sodium: 422 mg, Carbohydrate: 11 g, Dietary Fiber: 3 g, Protein: 1 g  ++++  Diabetic Exchanges: 1/2 Starch, 1/2 Fat


----------

